# Sw1911 Dk



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

any one own or shot one of these?

i would like to know how the flat trigger shoots.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15709&isFirearm=Y


----------

